# FET timescale



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Have had to have all 14 embies frozen due to getting 27 eggs yesterday at E/C on IVF cycle.  Clinci have said that it'll be March 2009 before I can start the FET process.  I know that the first stage of FET is the same as for IVF which for me will be Suprecur spray which I'll start taking on day 21 of my cycle.  How long is it from then to the embies being put back?  Just trying to work out approximate due date for if it's successful.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Cate,
  Sorry to hear of you having all your embies frozen   It happened to me too so I know how frustrated you must feel.
I can only tell you the protocol my clinic do for medicated FET which is:
Downreg for 3 weeks and HRT for 2 weeks, Then if your ready they would prepair yur embies for transfer. I didn't down regulate on my FET so just went straight onto HRT on day 2 of my cycle. I had to have my withdrawal bleed and was told i could go on my next AF.. I tried a natural FET first which didn't work out so ended up going again on my next AF. 

All clinic's do things so differently some will say to wait 2AF's (which i presumes yours have) Others go again on your next AF after bleed, I personally think it might be better waiting for 2 AF's so you can be sure your body is fully recovered as I still had some free fluid on my first AF but it had totally gone by this AF.

Good Luck for your FET.x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Clinic have told me review appointment will be in 6-8 weeks and consultant will tell me which AF I have to inform them of. Info I have says I have to have 2 normal cycles before I can have FET. That puts FET at starting on March AF at earliest. Looking at dates though, day 21 of tha cycle is likely to be early-mid April so looking at transfer being mid-end May.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Seems like a age away hey?   Time will fly by hun.. Try not to over anaylise untill your review appointment as they might tell you something completely different. I thought my clinic meant I had to have 2 'normal' AF's too but that infact included my first withdrawal bleed, So i waited just over 1 month as i started on a natural cycle first. bt as that didn't work out I had to wait untill next AF & I've been having problems with this one too I had my original EC in Sept, Which looking back really doesn't seem that long ago.

xxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Letter has come from clinic today asking both DH and I to go for an appointment on 31st December. Thinking, could this be the review and I'll be told which AF to inform them of then?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Cate, Yeah it most likely will be.. They will check you over.. I had a scan at mine to see if my ovaries are reducing back to normal size and thankfully they were..x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

2 days after ec and no sign of OHSS. Hoping that means I won't or am unlike;y to get it although nurse did say there's a strong possibility with 27 eggs. Other possibility is that appointment on 31st is just to check me over and then review will be arranged. So many of my friends/family have had LO's since DH and I started ttc and I just want to be among them. Hopefully I'll have had or might still be on AF on 31st December and they'll say to give them details of Feb AF or is that being optimistic?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

You will get there hun..   A lady i was cycling with too had her cycle cancelled because of OHSS and she was really poorly in hospital. This was about 2 weeks ago and has just got her withdrawal bleed and has today been told she can start on her next AF... So all is not doom and gloom. You may be going again quicker then you think..x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Appointment on 31st December went really well, consultant said I can start tx on next cycle which is due 16th/17th January. Puts ET at around early to mid March. Timescale is from start of d/r to ET is around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Another question, if FET is succesful, how do you calculate EDD? The due date calculator on here only gives options for EC date or LMP, neither of which will work for FET.


----------

